# I need tips on looking older!



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm 19 years old and everyone seems to think I'm between 12 and 16.







I wouldn't mind it so much if it only happened once and a while, but it seems like everyone that doesn't know me or hasn't seen me for a while, looks and acts shocked when I tell them my age. They say things like, "No way!" "You look a lot younger!" "You don't look 19 at all!"







Frankly it gets a bit annoying and today was the same at a funeral we went to. I think I act my age and my family does too so its not that. But people always treat me like I'm a lot younger than I am. :-(









Anyhow - do you have any tips on looking older? I'm thinking maybe a shorter hair style would help. If so - how short do you think and what type of style? I don't want anything really "out there", just something that will make me look more my age. I'm including a picture of me as well.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

One of these days you'll be HAPPY to hear you look younger than you are. :wink:


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL! I know! In the meantime however I want to look more my age!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe try a new hair style. 
Nothing wrong with your hair but sometimes it does make you look older when you change your hair


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes I agree - I am going to go for a haircut soon. I'm thinking I should get it shorter with some side swept bangs. What style do you guys think would look good on me?


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd go for shoulder length, side bangs. I'm 20 and people always think I'm 24-26..


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

You're lucky people always think I'm older I've been told I look 23 even though I'm 19 haha.

As for a hairstyle...you could try this...










I think it looks adorable and very mature....I would get it done to me but I'm trying to grow my hair out...I prefer longer hair.

if you want to keep your hair long you could try this...









this next one is my current hair cut (hayley williams from paramore) my hair is not this color, I wish but I don't look right with all the light reds haha)









Btw I like your hair color and i think it looks really nice long. =D


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

You do look young. Don't feel bad...I'm 25 and people think I'm 16-17. But I think maybe if you wore make-up it would make you look older. You sure don't need make-up, but if you are going for an older look...try some eye liner, mascara, maybe some foundation, and blush.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would put more style into your hair; get some shorter layers in front, maybe try curling it to see what you like. I would try out a few different eyebrow styles, too, more of an arch might make you look older.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

You are a lovely girl, although I see why people may mistake you for younger!

I think a new hair style is in order. I like the brunette one that Phantom posted, I think that's adorable and appropriate for your age. The blonde one would be cute as well, if you wanted to go really short, although I would keep your color natural. While you're getting a hair cut, ask about eyebrow shaping as well. You have wonderfully full eyebrows that would be amazingly gorgeous with a few tweaks. 

Think similar to this girl 









You don't post a picture of it, but your clothes could also make people think you're younger than you are. What sort of clothes are you usually wearing?

Makeup can also help you look older.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank-you so much for all the help! I really like the picture of the blonde. I think I may go with that for a haircut. Maybe a little longer though. I'm definitely keeping my color natural though. I wear some foundation for my acne, but don't wear any other makeup. I like the idea of shaping my eyebrows! I'll have to work on that.

For work I usually wear jeans or slacks with a sweater, hoodie or just a regular top.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Phantom's hairstyle ideas are perfect!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I can totally relate! I had the same problem when I was younger. Even had a judge once tell me I was in the wrong class (I was 15 at the time) and she thought I should have been in the 13 & under small-fry class! I went out with friends for a mommy night out last weekend and got carded...I will be 31 in May. Feels good now that I've reached the dreaded 30s! Someday you will be glad to look younger  

I too like the blonde cut, trendy and stylish but mature at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I do like the blonde! I'm usually a fan of longer hairstyles, which is why I first went to the brunette. 

One thing I recommend for eyebrow shaping - get a professional to do it, at least for the first time! I plucked my own eyebrows when I was younger and the "pencil thin" look was in. Now my eyebrows will not grow out. They are stuck forever being too thin and not full enough for my liking. Everytime I get them done now, I have a sad face, since my eyebrows will never be fuller, unless I were to draw them in. 

Once the pro gives you the correct shape though, they're pretty easy to maintain yourself, if you're looking to save money. Every now and then get a pro touch up, and you're good to go. 

As for clothes, it would depend on what your version of a "regular" top would be. Regular to one person won't be regular to another. 

What environment do you work in? In an office, well tailored looking clothing is usually always a good and flattering look. Think jackets, pencil skirts, slacks, blouses. I don't know what size you are, but don't feel put off by tailored clothing. Regardless of what size you are, it is flattering. Hoodies will definitely make you look younger, and won't flatter your figure at all. 

If you don't work in an office, it's hard to gauge, since your work may make it difficult/uncomfortable to wear certain things. 

I guess the bottom line would be, since you're now an adult (yay!!!) it's good to show people that you do have a figure. Not by showing tons of skin, which will always be trashy unless you're at the beach, but by choosing clothes that flatter the best parts of you. 

If you want, I can get more into it depending on your exact body type, but I don't want to type out tons and tons of stuff if you think you're doing good in that department. 

Good luck!! Update us on how it goes.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I work at a hardware store so more dressy clothes aren't really appropriate. I couldn't find a picture of me standing, but I have this one. This was when I was a bit younger, but it gives you an idea. I also often will wear a shirt with a jacket on top - kind of what I'm wearing in this picture.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm going to disagree with everyone on the haircut. With the shape of your face, short hair will only make you look younger. Go for some layers or the long side bangs if you want to do something with your hair, but try and keep as much length as possible. I do agree with a little make up possibly helping. 

Other than that all I can say is, it happens. When I was 16 I regularly got asked if I was 21. My sister is 2 years older than me but people thought I was the older one. Now that I'm 22 people think I'm around 14. People also think my sister and I are twins. I guess that means she looks 14 and she's 24! Try not to let it bother you. It may be a little annoying but does it really matter how old people think you are?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I went out with friends for a mommy night out last weekend and got carded...I will be 31 in May.


 LOL, my mom and I ate at the mall last week and she was also carded...at 44 :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> One of these days you'll be HAPPY to hear you look younger than you are. :wink:


This, just wait a few years :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I second everything ptvintage said. An eyebrow shaping will make you look more mature and womanly, I wouldn't go with a very short hairstyle but some layers would certainly help. Maybe some curls as well, just enough for a sort of body wave. A little dab of makeup wouldn't hurt, mascara, a touch of blush, and a colored lip gloss will change your appearance quite a bit. If you are feeling adventurous, maybe some eyeliner and eyeshadow. Nothing too thick or guady though, that looks trashy.

I honestly really like the hairstyles like this, its mature and classy without being emo like some of the 'hair covering half your face' styles these days.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I feel your pain. I'm 21 and I've had few people thinking I'm a teenager (I guess something around 15-17) today and yesterday.

My tips... I think I agree with amba as to haircut. I'd perhaps try some new, a bit showy color (eg. brunette would might be good), may also some layers or something like that. May also a little make-up and some shape for your eyebrows.

What's your size? I think that most of times petite & small people look younger than some who've more size. If so, you'd may try some clothes that highlight your feminity.

Your wholeness plays also a big part. You look might a bit shy in those pictures. Being shy (which some people can "read" as 'delicate') often makes the person seem to be younger than she or he is... even that's can be a part of personality and if you doesn't experience it bad otherwise, I don't know if there's need to do something with it.

It's still good to remember that even it can be frustrating to hear these comments, you're still all great and awesome person  Don't put too much pressure to changing yourself.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Just got back from the hairdresser! I really like it! I'm going to have to work on training the bangs as they keep falling in my face. You guys should have seen the pile of hair on the floor - it was just wild! :lol: Anyhow - here are the pictures - how do you like it?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm i would say get some bangs, hair a few inches shorter and eye brows waxed and reshaped. that helps define your face.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I like it! I think you could do a lot of different styles with it too. I'm assuming you're a "wash and go" kind of girl, but try putting some volumizing mousse in your hair and blow drying it with a round brush. I think it'd be a really flattering look for you. 

If you hadn't already cut it (you work fast!) I would have also seconded smrobs picture. It's a good look, and it doesn't cover the eyes, which I'll admit, I'm not really a fan of. I think when kids/young adults do that, it makes them look about 5 years younger, and not in a good way. 

Getting some new clothes would probably be beneficial, but it is a large investment to change everything, so just take your time to build up a wardrobe. 

One place I'd recommend as an example of well fitting, tailored clothes is www.victoriassecret.com. I can't go there right now to get more specific links because it's blocked at my work, but they have some really figure flattering clothes you could check out to get an idea of what I mean. Ignore the club-type clothes, but look at the blouses. The french cuff link (I think) is a very nice button up. You could probably wear something like that to work with a pair of jeans for a flattering look. Size it so it fits over the widest part of you and then tailor it down (which is super easy) so it fits the smaller parts. Also look at the suit jackets and the pants. I live in the Christie Fit pants at work. I have 4 different pairs of various colors. 

I don't want to press a certain style on you, since it really is a personal thing, but just basically go out to stores you wouldn't have gone to before, and experiment. The basics of it are 1) the clothes fitting you correctly and 2) what the proportion you give your body. DO NOT drown yourself in overfitting clothes. That does hide your body from people, but not in the "I'm invisible" way, quite the opposite. That's actually what made me post this, your red jacket looks big on you, which is fine for the barn, but when you're going someplace other than the barn, it doesn't really give the look you want. The only exception to this would be if you balanced out the oversized with close fitting (ex. an oversized shirt with leggings).

One thing I do want to mention (I don't know if it even crossed your mind) but designer labels only mean something to people with way too much time on their hands. While some designer clothes can be nice, it's definitely possible to look like a million bucks without being suckered into spending a million bucks. 

I hope I don't come across in a bad way, I just want to help. Clothing really has a huge impact on the way people percieve you. You look like you have a really cute figure hidden away in there, so don't be shy about showing it off! 

(and thus ends yet another one of my very long posts...I think I've done way too many of these recently)


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh, one more thing regarding clothes - if you're going to drop $$ for any one item, get a nice pair of jeans, that flatter you and fit well. You'll probably wear them more than anything else, and you'll definitely get your money's worth. Just don't wear your nice jeans to ride.. buy cheap jeans for that!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

One more thing to add i agreed with everyone else about fashion makeup i like ur hair by the way,
But honey smile u look like u've just seen some thing ugly you have such a pretty face a smile and some confidence will make u look ur age.
I'm 14 and i constantly get get mistaken for older because i'm very confidant and I smile and stand up very straight etc so i seem more mature.
I really do like the new hair but ur roots are so flat a bit of moose and some scrunching would look good and maybe some highlights or a darker hair colour.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think makeup would help a lot. I personally don't like to wear it because it ends up getting messed up anyway and it's not that good for your skin, but it helps. Mascara and lip gloss especially. I think the hair cut makes you look older as well, I like it. Have you thought about going darker? I colored mine and I love it. I got the kind that washes out after awhile though since I wasn't sure if I would like it or not.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Your haircut looks fabulous!  Your eyebrows looks much better, too. Just please don't over pluck them. What you have now is good, just taking off the few feather ends ones that are kind of "under" your eye brow. Your eyes are beautiful and big! Maybe add some mascara to help define them if you don't want to try eyeliner.

The only real thing I can suggest is for you to update your wardrobe. Even though you've only provided head shots, I can tell that your clothes aren't that flattering.  Sorry girl, I don't mean to sound mean. You don't have to wear super sexy or revealing clothes but find a good pair of jeans and some shirts that show off your shape.


----------



## RicochetBdragon81 (May 24, 2011)

I'm 30 and people say I look 22!!! I love it!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Hmm I would say get some bangs, hair a few inches shorter and eye brows waxed and reshaped. that helps define your face.
> ​


I agree with Gemini, don't' over pluck, but i do believe you could pluck a few more.  
You have beautiful eyes! Some mascara will make them pop out nicely! 

I don't know what your skin is like, but I have oily skin and my skin was oilier when I put too much foundation on. Now I only put some mineral powder on my red pimples to make them pop out less, and some blush. Brings out my cheek bones and makes me look older.  I can't really see in the picture if you are wearing blush, but If not I think you should try it. 
I also think in the future that you should try getting side bangs. That will help elongate your face.


----------

